# Problem with D-Link GLB 802C ADSL Modem



## vishylov (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a D-link GLB 802C ADLS Modem which has configured with BSNL Broadband.

I have been facing a strange issue of disconnection with it.

The ADSL line (light) keep blinking and I loose Internet connectivity every 30 secs. After that the connection establish automatically but in 30 secs it disconnects.

I also check the " ping " of Gateway & DNS Server but Reply is working fine..No any problem in ping.

Firstly,I thought that this Problem may be occured from telephone line,so I complained to BSNL, the line man checked the line and said everything is ok and the same telephone line is working fine with an other Nokia-Siemens Modem of BSNL.

But when i have installed D-link GLB 802C ADLS Modem in this line,It got disconnect in every 30 Second or 1 Minute.

I have reset & re-configured it many times and also change my Ethernet Switch , Lan Cable & splitter but problem not solved.


Can you please help me what is wrong here ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd have to say you need to talk to D-Link. If another modem works on the same line, you either have the configuration set incorrectly or the ADSL modem is incompatible or defective.


----------

